# IGF1 R3 Dosing



## GMO (Jan 29, 2011)

What is the most effective dose and how often, ED, EOD?  I've read anywhere from 50mcg-80mcg ran both ED and EOD, so like anything else, there is a lot of conflicting info out there.  

I've also read that Post-workout is best with local muscle injects.  

I will be running this with my PCT and want to do it right, so any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks, bros!


----------

